# Running Halo Extreme for the firs time, how does it look?



## DesertFox (Sep 2, 2014)

*Running Halo Extreme for the first time, how does it look?*

I'll be running a 6-week cycle of Halo Extreme very soon, I have prior experience with running a PH cycle but that was about 5 1/2 years ago (I was 19yrs old back then) so indeed I needed to freshen up my memory and procedures. I've read some and I believe I pretty much have it down but would appreciate any suggestions or critiques.

*Stats*:
25yrs
6'0" 197lbs
14% Bf
6+ years training experience

*Workout Schedule*:
4x a week (Push-Pull-Legs)

*Goals*: 
Drop body fat 2-3% and increase LBM by ≥6lbs.

*Weeks 1-6*:
Halo Extreme - 75mg ed
Blockade (CS) - 1 dosage every day
Milk Thistle - 240mg ed


*Weeks 7-10 (PCT)*
Nolva - 20mg ed
Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap ed
Ostarine MK-2866 - 20mg ed
Blockade (CS) - 1 dosage every day
Milk Thistle - 240mg ed

*Weeks 11-12*
Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap ed
Ostarine MK-2866 - 20mg ed
E-Control - 3 caps ed (if needed)

I will have other misc supplements I will use through-out the cycle such as: Fish Oil, Magnesium, Calcium Citrate, Vitamin C, Taurine, and BCAA powder.

Also another question; according to my goals for this cycle what type of diet should I implement? Would it be best for me to be in a caloric deficit, maintenance, or surplus? I will keep my protein intake at a ≥200g. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 3, 2014)

I think its funny how no one has jumped on this. Oh well I'll take the bait. lol

Ok well first of Halo. Real Halo or the knockoff stuff you can get at GNC? Real Halodrol in itself is a fairly mild AS compared to Anavar. I would say you don't even really need to worry about your liver or PCT when using it. Hell my wife takes a low dose of var and she is sexy as f$%k no extra hair, no low voice, no side effects at all. It helped her gain about 10 pounds of lean over the past year but other than that its a drug used for muscle wasting and aids patients that cant keep weight on. 

I digress, So your "halo" you don't need any of that extra shit you have unless your trying to help the CEO's at GNC buy another Yacht. Do your research son. By the way, Rapping with the sales guy at GNC does not count as research.  Ultra Male RX?? Seriously?? Im not trying to flame you. I am just scratching my head over here wondering WTF your talking about and can't believe no one else jumped you. 

Good luck.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 3, 2014)

This is ridiculous.  I think I'm gonna be sick...

Yeah you just turned an $80 cycle into a $400 cycle.  Nice job.  All that extra shit would have been ok for a 1-Andro/Msten cycle.  But Halo?? 

If you have the reciept take some of that shit back.


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 3, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> I think its funny how no one has jumped on this. Oh well I'll take the bait. lol
> 
> Ok well first of Halo. Real Halo or the knockoff stuff you can get at GNC? Real Halodrol in itself is a fairly mild AS compared to Anavar. I would say you don't even really need to worry about your liver or PCT when using it. Hell my wife takes a low dose of var and she is sexy as f$%k no extra hair, no low voice, no side effects at all. It helped her gain about 10 pounds of lean over the past year but other than that its a drug used for muscle wasting and aids patients that cant keep weight on.
> 
> ...


Strong response, you mad brah?. The Halo is from IML, I don't think they sell that shit at GNC brah. I've done my research, and in about 90% of the logs I've seen, people use PCT and some sort of liver support. The ostarine I added because it was cheap as fuck (50mg x 30ML for $37) and it sounds interesting. I like experimenting with shit. All the misc supplements I mentioned I already had them too, some was even given to me free so it's not like I bought them for this. I've used Magnesium, Calcium, and fish oil for ages. The taurine I had left over from when I was running Clen/Ketofu and the BCAAs where given to me free.



raysd21 said:


> This is ridiculous.  I think I'm gonna be sick...
> 
> Yeah you just turned an $80 cycle into a $400 cycle.  Nice job.  All that extra shit would have been ok for a 1-Andro/Msten cycle.  But Halo??
> 
> If you have the reciept take some of that shit back.



More like $225 since I'm probably going to add Super DMZ.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 3, 2014)

You could achieve that same goal from diet. Look up carb cycling, Anabolic diet and get a good nutrient tracking app like myfitnesspal. If you ate at maintenance cals for 5 days straight and then ate at 500 above maintenance fro 2 days with the extra 500 coming from mainly quality carb and good fats. You could achieve what your trying to do without any gear. Figure thats out first then once thats dialed in and your BF is below 10% go for a real cycle. Just test and maybe dbol to jump start it. if you were able to keep on track with that You could easily pack on 15-20 pounds in 16 weeks.

But do the work first. Learn how to eat right and gain the discipline. You might think "FU ass hole you don't know me!! I am disciplined." Well let me tell you, until you've done it successfully for a year or so you don't know.  You won't know how to fix yourself when you run into roadblocks you won't know how you personally work which is different than how I or anyone else works. I know this sounds condescending as fuck but its the truth. take and do with it as you will.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 3, 2014)

Halo, milk thistle, protein, DAA...done.


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 3, 2014)

Brah no offense but you don't know who you're talking to. I've put in work for many years, the ONLY reason I want to start up a "PH" cycle is because I've been out of the gym for 6 months now due to a medial and lateral meniscus tear. I just had surgery a month ago and I wanted to get back in it with some thrust. I've been natty ever since my first PH cycle back in 08'. I know about hard work and dieting, trust me.

Here are some pics of me :


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 3, 2014)

DesertFox said:


> Strong response, you mad brah?. The Halo is from IML, I don't think they sell that shit at GNC brah. I've done my research, and in about 90% of the logs I've seen, people use PCT and some sort of liver support. The ostarine I added because it was cheap as fuck (50mg x 30ML for $37) and it sounds interesting. I like experimenting with shit. All the misc supplements I mentioned I already had them too, some was even given to me free so it's not like I bought them for this. I've used Magnesium, Calcium, and fish oil for ages. The taurine I had left over from when I was running Clen/Ketofu and the BCAAs where given to me free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No I'm not mad at all. You came on here asked for advise opinions I gave mine. Now because I (or anyone else who knows better) don't agree you get defensive. Just seems like your wasting your time and $$ but maybe you got time and $$ to burn, so who am I to say anything.

Your coming off as an Askhole which is someone who asks for advise gets it and still does whatever including the opposite of said advise.

You were not looking for an opposing view. You were looking for affirmation that you were on the right track. Should have said that then. Should have titled it.
"Running Halo extreme for the first time, please comment on how awesome and hardcore this goofy ass noob cycle looks/"


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 3, 2014)

Not sure why you mad though.

Here is another pic of me.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 3, 2014)

DesertFox said:


> Brah no offense but you don't know who you're talking to. I've put in work for many years, the ONLY reason I want to start up a "PH" cycle is because I've been out of the gym for 6 months now due to a medial and lateral meniscus tear. I just had surgery a month ago and I wanted to get back in it with some thrust. I've been natty ever since my first PH cycle back in 08'. I know about hard work and dieting, trust me.
> 
> Here are some pics of me :
> 
> .


Well for a natty guy you look pretty good. Obvious you've put in some work. Stop sounding like a newbie then. Either stay natural or don't


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 3, 2014)

Now I remember why don't frequent these boards...


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 3, 2014)

Mods can you delete this thread please, and thank you. Was thinking of logging this here but nvm.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 3, 2014)

Dont quit now. My 1st cycle was a halo cycle too with furuza. Lol,  what a joke but damn it was expensive. Lesson learned. Log it up


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 3, 2014)

Desert fox, take everything I said with a grain of salt. thick skin and a short memory. What do I know? Like I said I don't know you or your experience. It appeared like pretty beginner type behavior. Sometimes we forget we all started somewhere, and also there are guys here that want to shy away from the injectables. Don't quit the boards any and all experience is appreciated. I'm just a dick sometimes. When it comes down to it. We all have or should have the same core passion. Training and pushing our bodies to the limit. So in that respect I appreciate your input. Now go gain some mass for gods sake!! Thats as close to an apology as I get!!!!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Sep 3, 2014)

PHs don't work at all for me so hard to give feedback on that front.  Good luck and let us know if your plan worked out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 3, 2014)

Fox, stop being a pussy...  You asked an opinion, you got a couple...  just because you didn't like the answer, doesn't mean they or you are wrong.. they are opinions or their experience..


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 3, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Fox, stop being a pussy...  You asked an opinion, you got a couple...  just because you didn't like the answer, doesn't mean they or you are wrong.. they are opinions or their experience..



The opinions given where based on complete ignorance regarding my weight-lifting and nutritional experience and under the assumption that I had never lifted a weight in my life and that I had bought all those supplements just for this cycle (when in reality, I already had them and have been using them for years now). I was asking for insightful opinions and motivation rather than insults. I mean we got 2014 join dates insulting a 2008 member, now I don't doubt that you guys have a lot of knowledge worthy of hearing but I've been around the block enough to feel insulted at the responses I got. Made this thread after about a 4 year hiatus, what a turn off.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 3, 2014)

I Saaid I Sowrry 

WTF!!! Geez dude!!! I take it back im not sorry!! I was training when you were a twinkle in your mothers eye you little prick. I don't care about the join dates.


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 3, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> I Saaid I Sowrry
> 
> WTF!!! Geez dude!!! I take it back im not sorry!! I was training when you were a twinkle in your mothers eye you little prick. I don't care about the join dates.



I'm not searching for an apology nor am I even entitled to one brah. peace!


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 3, 2014)

Have fun with those negative half a million rep points. While you were looking for the easy road back in 08 when you joined at 17 yrs of age. I was still busting my ass working for you over seas so you can sit here today and act like a little brat. I joined last year to keep going forward I earned every once of mass I have. That is my credentials. Your skinny pale ass doesn't even know about that and can't even talk about it.

If you were here I'd bend your skinny ass over my knee and spank you. Kids today entitled little pricks. They all need to enlist and gain some discipline. Your soft my friend enjoy it you earned it!


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 3, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> Have fun with those negative half a million rep points. While you were looking for the easy road back in 08 when you joined at 17 yrs of age. I was still busting my ass working for you over seas so you can sit here today and act like a little brat. I joined last year to keep going forward I earned every once of mass I have. That is my credentials. Your skinny pale ass doesn't even know about that and can't even talk about it.
> 
> *If you were here I'd bend your skinny ass over my knee and spank you.* Kids today entitled little pricks. They all need to enlist and gain some discipline. Your soft my friend enjoy it you earned it!



No homo? I think you spent too much time hanging around dicks bro (and by bro I mean never my bro, faggot).


By the way I don't owe you anything, it seems to me as you're the entitled one. 



I still don't get why you're mad though.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 3, 2014)

Yea well keep that frame of mind and come on down to Southern Cal where all the retired Marines hang out. Open your mouth to the wrong Marine like you have to me and see how long you last. 

By the way your still skinny and pale.

By the way your the one mentioning "homos" and "fags" not me. Very predictable by the way. Probably why you can't get laid your soft skinny pale and predictable.


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 3, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> Yea well keep that frame of mind and come on down to Southern Cal where all the retired Marines hang out. Open your mouth to the wrong Marine like you have to me and see how long you last.
> 
> By the way your still skinny and pale.



You sound very immature for whatever age you are. I'm not sure why you're mad at me, you did just talk about bending a grown man over your knee to spank him didn't you? Unless it's in a comedic sense, that's pretty gay don't you think?


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 3, 2014)

Kid, I'm done with you. Again with the Gay references. Start acting like a man and I'll treat you like one.


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 3, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> Kid, I'm done with you. Again with the Gay references. Start acting like a man and I'll treat you like one.



Apparently to you, not acting like a caveman but rather an educated and normal human being is considered not manly. Such is life.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 3, 2014)

Show me one time where you exemplified the verbal command of an educated person. Almost wrote man, but we've already been over that. 

Never mind while you are struggling to come up with something witty to reply with; I'll be in the gym. Where little boys like you are so distracted by shinny things that they don't realize their girl is eye fucking me while I do my sets.


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 3, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> Show me one time where you exemplified the verbal command of an educated person. Almost wrote man, but we've already been over that.
> 
> Never mind while you are struggling to come up with something witty to reply with; I'll be in the gym. Where little boys like you are so distracted by shinny things that they don't realize their girl is eye fucking me while I do my sets.



Had a chuckle at "_Show me one time where you exemplified the verbal command of an educated person_". That's probably the smartest-sounding thing you've said all year isn't it? Nah but have a good workout though, and by have a good workout I mean I hope you drop a dumbbell on your face.


----------



## mattsilf (Sep 3, 2014)

Not to sound like a dick, but if you have all the answers and all this experience, why ask the question? If you were really that smart, you would be answering OUR questions and wouldnt have been running a PH at 17 years old. Good luck with your cycle though, brah


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 3, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> Not to sound like a dick, but if you have all the answers and all this experience, why ask the question? If you were really that smart, you would be answering OUR questions and wouldnt have been running a PH at 17 years old. Good luck with your cycle though, brah



Yet another unwarranted condescending response, *I was 19 when I ran my first PH not 17* (it says so in the OP ffs), I'm 25 atm (born in Dec 1988). I don't have much experience with PHs (apart from 2 cycles back in 08) and since this forum is part of IML and being that the the main product I'll be using is from IML, I decided to come to ask here. I already had an account too so that made it easier.


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 3, 2014)

Amazes me how people are so quick to start blindly typing without even reading or thinking. I mean really, this shit has me in awe.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 3, 2014)

Run that cycle. Log it. People will chime in good and bad. Both will help you out.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 3, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> Run that cycle. Log it. People will chime in good and bad. Both will help you out.



^^^^^^Agreed run that shit!! Make us all look stupid with the massive gains you get.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 3, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> ^^^^^^Agreed run that shit!! Make us all look stupid with the *massive gains *you get.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^





What is Desert trying to do anyway.  You are obviously not trying to get big.  But if you would do a little research on 1-Andro and Msten you would see that it would be a much more rewarding cycle and it would be pretty dry if not all dry gains.  That is what I think you are looking for.  You look like a borderline homo who is to vain to put any water weight on.  Am I right...brah?  Yeah all those supplements would be perfect for 1A and Msten.  Hell.  Run the halo with it.  1A is not methylated.  Halo is not toxic. Msten is the only one you are taking liver protection against.  Good luck and lose the ego.  You have a lot to learn.


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 4, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> ^^^^^^Agreed run that shit!! Make us all look stupid with the massive gains you get.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


You already do that job well enough by yourself, you don't need anymore help.




raysd21 said:


> What is Desert trying to do anyway.  You are obviously not trying to get big.  But if you would do a little research on 1-Andro and Msten you would see that it would be a much more rewarding cycle and it would be pretty dry if not all dry gains.  That is what I think you are looking for.  You look like a borderline homo who is to vain to put any water weight on.  Am I right...brah?  Yeah all those supplements would be perfect for 1A and Msten.  Hell.  Run the halo with it.  1A is not methylated.  Halo is not toxic. Msten is the only one you are taking liver protection against.  Good luck and lose the ego.  You have a lot to learn.


Where are your pics? you mad you look like shit? yeah you real mad


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 4, 2014)

lol raysd21 just negged me, he mad. Why so serious?


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Whats your stats, 120lbs?


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 4, 2014)

*Man I'm going to be serious for a sec but if I got these many haters, then I must be doing it right .*





rambo99 said:


> Whats your stats, 120lbs?


I'm currently at 197lbs, those pics are of me at 195~. My body likes to be at 205 - 210. My bones are dense as fuck.


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Nevermind see your stats, just run the IML recommended stack and pct. 

I just noticed the guys responding don't know wtf they are talking about. IMLs products are real designer steroids not bunk shit from GNC.

If I were you I'd run sdmz3.0, go straight for the kill. You can stack halo extreme with it. And since you are not running test definitely run andro because sdmz will shut you down.


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 4, 2014)

Fwiw, I'm running sdmz now with 500mgs of test. Either use advance cycle support from IML or in my case I have milk thistle,  coq10, Hawthorne berry, and saw palmetto always since I run these all the time.


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 4, 2014)

^ yeah I'm gonna use Blockade for cycle support (includes the saw palmetto, milk thistle and such) along with a separate milk thistle serving (300 pills for $11 so I went for it).



rambo99 said:


> Nevermind see your stats, just run the IML recommended stack and pct.
> 
> I just noticed the guys responding don't know wtf they are talking about. IMLs products are real designer steroids not bunk shit from GNC.
> 
> If I were you I'd run sdmz3.0, go straight for the kill. You can stack halo extreme with it. And since you are not running test definitely run andro because sdmz will shut you down.



I posted on the first page that I was going to add DMZ so yeah I'm gonna do that. So would you say Andro is a must? Would dosing Ultra Male Rx during cycle help?


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 4, 2014)

From what I understand andro is a must, or else you'll be shut down. You need andro since it converts to test. Spiny or heavyiron would know more then me though, hopefully one of them can chime in.


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 4, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> From what I understand andro is a must, or else you'll be shut down. You need andro since it converts to test. Spiny or heavyiron would know more then me though, hopefully one of them can chime in.



Did you get any other sides from the DMZ ? (apart from the shutdown?). I'm guessing you've ran Halo too, what sides did you experience with it? If any? (hair loss, acne, etc.)


----------



## ldog (Sep 4, 2014)

Devil Dogs in So Cal
SOI 1992


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 4, 2014)

DesertFox said:


> Did you get any other sides from the DMZ ? (apart from the shutdown?). I'm guessing you've ran Halo too, what sides did you experience with it? If any? (hair loss, acne, etc.)


No this was my first run with IMLs stuff, all I ran was sdmz. I looked into halo and msten thats why I know a little about them. 

I did experience some hunger and back pumps, that was the only negative sides for me. But I wouldn't go based off of that because I am also on test and gh peps. Plus so far I have had no sides from AAS, even when my estro was 144 I experienced nothing but bloat so I may not be prone to sides.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 4, 2014)

DesertFox said:


> You already do that job well enough by yourself, you don't need anymore help.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are your pics? you mad you look like shit? yeah you real mad



Alright guys, You've peaked my interest. I'm not against eating crow if its warranted. Can anyone else chime in and vouch for these designer anabolics that are obviously endorsed by this site? I don't want to the bite hand that feeds so to speak; having said that in the interest of continuing to learn and get better can anyone chime in here and explain that these PH's work any better than the crap they tried to shove down our throats in the 90's? 

Fox if end up teaching this old man something of value then this is worth it and then we electrically shake hands, then its water under the bridge. 

Do they have any merit in a cycle, where someone is used to quality good old fashioned test?


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 4, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> Alright guys, You've peaked my interest. I'm not against eating crow if its warranted. Can anyone else chime in and vouch for these designer anabolics that are obviously endorsed by this site? I don't want to the bite hand that feeds so to speak; having said that in the interest of continuing to learn and get better can anyone chime in here and explain that these PH's work any better than the crap they tried to shove down our throats in the 90's?
> 
> Fox if end up teaching this old man something of value then this is worth it and then we electrically shake hands, then its water under the bridge.
> 
> Do they have any merit in a cycle, where someone is used to quality good old fashioned test?



To answer your last question, yes!

These are NOT prohormones, I repeat NOT prohormones. These are actual steroids. Just like when M1T and Superdrol were on the market. Experienced AAS users use these with great results, shit Mike Arnold was the one who made me aware of all this. Heavyiron as well. Those guys aren't some noobs using PHs...

You really never noticed the 805 advertisements for IML on this site, or the 4000 spam PMs Prince sends you a month? Where you been at brother, under a rock?

http://www.ironmaglabs.com/product-list/super-dmz-rx-3/


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 4, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> To answer your last question, yes!
> 
> These are NOT prohormones, I repeat NOT prohormones. These are actual steroids. Just like when M1T and Superdrol were on the market. Experienced AAS users use these with great results, shit Mike Arnold was the one who made me aware of all this. Heavyiron as well. Those guys aren't some noobs using PHs...
> 
> ...



Hey thanks for the response, You know I tend to shy away from heavily advertised stuff and use what is tried and true. Which is why I never pay much attention to the latest supp out there. If it is the real deal then how can they openly sell like this? Is it not considered a banned substance? I might sound like I'm not in the loop and thats ok I get great results from the same old stuff tried and true for the past 30 years. But I am not against learning more. I'll do some research on it. Still would like to hear from some others on this. Thanks Rambo for the info.


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 4, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> If it is the real deal then how can they openly sell like this? Is it not considered a banned substance?



Np. And yes I would bet it's not a banned substance yet. I mean we have off the shelf items at your local vitamin shop with dangerous substances in them that are not well known or banned. I would rather use stuff like this that is known and openly sold as a steroid then gamble with something somone "slipped" into a preworkout or protein shake.


----------



## ldog (Sep 4, 2014)

I can vouch for sdmz 3.0. It works. I'm on TRT and I used sdmz to give me a new push. I have no agenda.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 4, 2014)

Halo is turinabol if I'm not mistaken.  1-andro coverts to methyltestosterone.  It's 7 times more potent than regular testosterone.  And it's legal.  Like I said before this dude needs to do more research.  He wants us to lay out this perfect fucking cycle for him.  He knows nothing and needs his hand held like a child.  

I'm actually running injectable msten right now.  I don't poopoo legal steroids that work.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 4, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Halo is turinabol if I'm not mistaken.  1-andro coverts to methyltestosterone.  It's 7 times more potent than regular testosterone.  And it's legal.  Like I said before this dude needs to do more research.  He wants us to lay out this perfect fucking cycle for him.  He knows nothing and needs his hand held like a child.
> 
> I'm actually running injectable msten right now.  I don't poopoo legal steroids that work.



If were talking about actual Turinabol then yes its legit for sure. People come here for advise and help. I fired the first shot and put him on the defensive. Having said that all he needed to say was, "guys this is turinabol, I don't want to inject, whats my best course of action." Whatever I don't want to start the whole word war again. My thing is if your going to back and defend the "new" thing as viciously as he did then you better have some facts and not sound like your brand fuckin new. Rambo's posts were helpful. He has some info and knowledge to give. I tried to give some knowledge but all I got in response was garbage. So thanks to Rambo for not contributing to the garbage.

You know everyone from time to time everyone is going to get flamed at some point. Instead of going down with the ship, I try to see what people are seeing and how I came across that caused said flaming, and then give my responses with solid facts and try to re explain my point. Like I said thick skin. Lets all try to grow some. 

If I knew he was talking about actual Turinabol I wouldn't have lit him up so bad. hey heres a thought. Why not just run real turinabol?? Not some stuff that converts to it? I think the problem is a lot of the guys who have been in the game a while are still skeptical of the claims of converting to whatever it is.


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 4, 2014)

^ I am not responsible or at fault for your lack of awareness. 




rambo99 said:


> No this was my first run with IMLs stuff, all I ran was sdmz. I looked into halo and msten thats why I know a little about them.
> 
> I did experience some hunger and back pumps, that was the only negative sides for me. But I wouldn't go based off of that because I am also on test and gh peps. Plus so far I have had no sides from AAS, even when my estro was 144 I experienced nothing but bloat so I may not be prone to sides.


Ah gotcha, I guess the only side-effect I'm really worried about is hair loss. I can deal with things such as acne, irritability, lethargy and such but that hair loss is the biggest one (hence why I decided to go for Halo since it's much more anabolic compared to androgenic). I guess I'd have to bite the bullet in order to find out though.




ldog said:


> I can vouch for sdmz 3.0. It works. I'm on TRT and I used sdmz to give me a new push. I have no agenda.


Do you have a log up by any chance?



raysd21 said:


> Halo is turinabol if I'm not mistaken.  1-andro coverts to methyltestosterone.  It's 7 times more potent than regular testosterone.  And it's legal.  Like I said before this dude needs to do more research.  He wants us to lay out this perfect fucking cycle for him.  He knows nothing and needs his hand held like a child.
> 
> I'm actually running injectable msten right now.  I don't poopoo legal steroids that work.


Omg...just be real with yourself already, all you're doing is blabbering because you're still mad. I already knew all that shit you just said or else I wouldn't have included proper cycle support and PCT. The cycle I wrote in the OP is far better than some of the ones I've seen being logged (yet I know nothing ). Nobody asked you to come "lay out this perfect fucking cycle for him", and if anything, you haven't contributed anything worthy so why are you still posting? Move on for gods sake.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 4, 2014)

DesertFox said:


> ^ I am not responsible or at fault for your lack of awareness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude your right your not responsible for your lack of awareness. But you are responsible for not cluing me in to what Halo Extreme is. You know how many Andro this and Dbol that is on the market that shit? Pretty much all of it. You could have at least let me know WTF it was. I don't let flashy ads influence what I take. Do a solid run and log it. Maybe I learn something.


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 4, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> Dude your right your not responsible for your *(you mean my*)* lack of awareness. But you are responsible for not cluing me in to what Halo Extreme is. You know how many Andro this and Dbol that is on the market that shit? Pretty much all of it. You could have at least let me know WTF it was. I don't let flashy ads influence what I take. Do a solid run and log it. Maybe I learn something.



Common man..it's all over these forums, IronMagLabs is part of IMForums.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 4, 2014)

DesertFox said:


> Common man..it's all over these forums, IronMagLabs is part of IMForums.



Exactly^^^^^^^


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 4, 2014)

Do a solid run and hopefully it will report some nice gains not just from placebo effect and eating right because your on cycle. Then I'll be on board.


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 4, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> Exactly^^^^^^^



Yeah exactly, I assumed this shit was common knowledge to members on here. Whatever though.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 4, 2014)

you are both right... There are a lot of prohormone related prods out there that suck.  but if you know which ones to get there is no difference between those and steroids.  It is hard to keep up with them though because the FDA keeps banning them hence the reason we are on Super DMZ 3.0.  

Anyway having said that laying out an oral cycle is pretty noob stuff and wont make much of a difference..... Like saving 2 cents on gas.

take your caps eat your food and move weight.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 4, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> you are both right... There are a lot of prohormone related prods out there that suck.  but if you know which ones to get there is no difference between those and steroids.  It is hard to keep up with them though because the FDA keeps banning them hence the reason we are on Super DMZ 3.0.
> 
> Anyway having said that laying out an oral cycle is pretty noob stuff and wont make much of a difference..... Like saving 2 cents on gas.
> 
> take your caps eat your food and move weight.



Like you said were arguing over an oral cycle that anyone could get gain 10 pounds optimizing their nutrition and training style. Everyone has the right to decide how they want to look. Fox is already leaner than most and the cycle hes proposing won't get him the mass he's looking for anyway. So whats the point to look even skinnier? I don't get it. My dick only goes in all the way not half way. either your in or your out. Natural or not. Once you jump the fence there's no going back so why not just go for it and start experimenting with real test? 

Your primed for a real cycle, not this half ass oral cycle your proposing. Put some mass on for Christ's sake. Your in good shape but you look like all the other 20 somethings in the gym. Separate yourself, why be average when you can be extraordinary. Fuck average!!! Average sucks!!!


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 4, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> you are both right... There are a lot of prohormone related prods out there that suck.  but if you know which ones to get there is no difference between those and steroids.  It is hard to keep up with them though because the FDA keeps banning them hence the reason we are on Super DMZ 3.0.
> 
> Anyway having said that laying out an oral cycle is pretty noob stuff and wont make much of a difference..... Like saving 2 cents on gas.
> 
> take your caps eat your food and move weight.



Erm, sorry but no. He was not right about his assumptions and he acted like a complete dumb ass, I'd be embarrassed to be honest. He mentioned how I needed to act like a man to be treated like one yet when he realized he was wrong and didn't know wtf he was talking about *he didn't own up to it like a man*. Instead he went ahead and blamed me for his ignorance and played the victim card. That's pathetic.

Also, oral cycles don't make a difference? Did you just not say that there is no difference between some "prohormones" and steroids? With proper PCT, you can keep a great majority of your gains after an oral cycle.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 4, 2014)

DesertFox said:


> Erm, sorry but no. He was not right about his assumptions and he acted like a complete dumb ass, I'd be embarrassed to be honest. He mentioned how I needed to act like a man to be treated like one yet when he realized he was wrong and didn't know wtf he was talking about *he didn't own up to it like a man*. Instead he went ahead and blamed me for his ignorance and played the victim card. That's pathetic.
> 
> Also, oral cycles don't make a difference? Did you just not say that there is no difference between some "prohormones" and steroids? With proper PCT, you can keep a great majority of your gains after an oral cycle.


OK noob


----------



## mattsilf (Sep 5, 2014)

DesertFox said:


> Yet another unwarranted condescending response, *I was 19 when I ran my first PH not 17* (it says so in the OP ffs), I'm 25 atm (born in Dec 1988). I don't have much experience with PHs (apart from 2 cycles back in 08) and since this forum is part of IML and being that the the main product I'll be using is from IML, I decided to come to ask here. I already had an account too so that made it easier.



My mistake on the age, but 17 and 19 are basically the same when it comes down to aas, too young. 
Anyway, IML products are definitely the real deal. If youre hell bent on orals, go with the DMZ and run one of their Andros with it. Andro isnt really a stand alone product but works really well on a stack. You already have a support product picked out, so youre good to go there. But in my opinion, you should run test with any oral you use. The difference in how you feel with test as your base as compared to not running it is night and day.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 5, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Halo is turinabol if I'm not mistaken.  1-andro coverts to methyltestosterone.  It's 7 times more potent than regular testosterone.  And it's legal.  Like I said before this dude needs to do more research.  He wants us to lay out this perfect fucking cycle for him.  He knows nothing and needs his hand held like a child.



Halo is actually an active steroid on its own and converts to turinabol.  It's a 2 for 1 compound.  It's not toxic.  It doesn't convert to estro.  No dht.  The whole initial negging on this dude was all the shit he had to go with it.  A waste of money.  He needed to get educated.  But his ego is obviously to big to take contructive criticism and some negging.  That being said....run your shit and...

Have a nice day!


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 5, 2014)

DesertFox said:


> Erm, sorry but no. He was not right about his assumptions and he acted like a complete dumb ass, I'd be embarrassed to be honest. He mentioned how I needed to act like a man to be treated like one yet when he realized he was wrong and didn't know wtf he was talking about *he didn't own up to it like a man*. Instead he went ahead and blamed me for his ignorance and played the victim card. That's pathetic.
> 
> Also, oral cycles don't make a difference? Did you just not say that there is no difference between some "prohormones" and steroids? With proper PCT, you can keep a great majority of your gains after an oral cycle.



The only one who should be embarrassed is the guy who posted the pictures of the skinny teenager who somehow thinks he's huge. Oh and I did own up to being wrong in case you missed that. Like Ray said besides the Halo argument the whole reason you got negged was the crazy over ambitious line of other things you planned on unnecessarily ingesting. You read a few reviews on Halo talked to a couple of your boyfriends that backed it and made up a "kick ass, money wasting, straight out of the box, brand fucking newbie cycle" then you expect guys who know better to stroke you for it?? Fuck off!!! 

I wasn't blaming you for my not knowing about this shit, I'm just saying if your part of the community and want to contribute throw a brother a bone and tell him, "Hey no actually your wrong and here's why." I would have respected that. The whole reason I even responded to your post after 3 days of no one responding was 1. Because I never heard of Halo and wanted someone to chime in and defend your goofy ass cycle and 2 I don't like it when threads are ignored even if they are dumb. I don't have to justify my manhood to you. The whole reason your able to sit there and act like a little shit is because a lot of men busted they're asses to make sure a fucking building didn't fall on top of you and your kids are not forced to where towels on their heads. you got a lot to learn Son. Good luck!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 5, 2014)

Lot of melting going on in this thread 


...its the inter-webs peeps.  Let him waste his money and time trying to figure out something simple.  no skin off our backs.  hell I wasted a lot of time and money before I started to finally get it right(yesterday).


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 5, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Lot of melting going on in this thread
> 
> 
> ...its the inter-webs peeps.  Let him waste his money and time trying to figure out something simple.  no skin off our backs.  hell I wasted a lot of time and money before I started to finally get it right(yesterday).



^^^^^^^^True and sorry for my rambling on and on, this kid just rubbed me the wrong way. Your right what do I care. Moving on.


----------



## Machmood (Sep 5, 2014)

Lol no gym 6 months, fresh off an injury, let's run a PH and get injured again. Take 6 months, work back and make sure the injury is 100% before running a ph


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 5, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> OK noob


Pics? no 
avi? no 
u mad? yes



mattsilf said:


> My mistake on the age, but 17 and 19 are basically the same when it comes down to aas, too young.
> Anyway, IML products are definitely the real deal. If youre hell bent on orals, go with the DMZ and run one of their Andros with it. Andro isnt really a stand alone product but works really well on a stack. You already have a support product picked out, so youre good to go there. But in my opinion, you should run test with any oral you use. The difference in how you feel with test as your base as compared to not running it is night and day.


Yeah perhaps I was too young but I did my research and had an experienced PH user guide me through it. It turned out alright, nothing negative happened to me during or after the cycle, never had any sides other than wanting to rape every women I saw. And yeah I've been seeing the test being recommended on various sites. I'm going to add the DMZ as I had mentioned on the first page.



raysd21 said:


> Halo is actually an active steroid on its own and converts to turinabol.  It's a 2 for 1 compound.  It's not toxic.  It doesn't convert to estro.  No dht.  The whole initial negging on this dude was all the shit he had to go with it.  A waste of money.  He needed to get educated.  But his ego is obviously to big to take contructive criticism and some negging.  That being said....run your shit and...
> 
> Have a nice day!


Who are you educating though? You haven't said anything informative or of interest, seriously. What's a waste of money? Wanting to protect my liver and my hormones?



SoCalSwole said:


> The only one who should be embarrassed is the guy who posted the pictures of the skinny teenager who somehow thinks he's huge. Oh and I did own up to being wrong in case you missed that. Like Ray said besides the Halo argument the whole reason you got negged was the crazy over ambitious line of other things you planned on unnecessarily ingesting. You read a few reviews on Halo talked to a couple of your boyfriends that backed it and made up a "kick ass, money wasting, straight out of the box, brand fucking newbie cycle" then you expect guys who know better to stroke you for it?? Fuck off!!!
> 
> I wasn't blaming you for my not knowing about this shit, I'm just saying if your part of the community and want to contribute throw a brother a bone and tell him, "Hey no actually your wrong and here's why." I would have respected that. The whole reason I even responded to your post after 3 days of no one responding was 1. Because I never heard of Halo and wanted someone to chime in and defend your goofy ass cycle and 2 I don't like it when threads are ignored even if they are dumb. I don't have to justify my manhood to you. The whole reason your able to sit there and act like a little shit is because a lot of men busted they're asses to make sure a fucking building didn't fall on top of you and your kids are not forced to where towels on their heads. you got a lot to learn Son. Good luck!


Hey I got a great idea m8! How about not speaking on something if you don't know what the hell you're talking about? The whole reason I'm able to sit here and do whatever I please is because I've worked for it, I've earned it, and therefore I deserve it. I don't owe a PENNY to people like you that think that just because they served in the military they are holier than thou beings. I have friends who enlisted and got paid to sit on their ass for 4 years. So unless you participated in WWii or any other war of justified and SIGNIFICANT importance to our freedom, then I don't owe you anything. You want respect? Earn it. Nobody forced you to enlist, draft days are over.




Machmood said:


> Lol no gym 6 months, fresh off an injury, let's run a PH and get injured again. Take 6 months, work back and make sure the injury is 100% before running a ph



Oh look, another hater . Who said I was going to run a PH while still being injured? I've been injured before and left the gym for 8 months on that occasion, it took me about 6 weeks to regain my form and my muscularity. You'd be surprised how good I look at the moment considering I've been out for 6 months (all in that nutrition). All of it is still there, I can see it and feel it and I just know once I get into it I will notice changes on the daily.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 5, 2014)

DesertFox said:


> Pics? no
> avi? no
> u mad? yes



HAHA pics of me.. they are all over this site..  I have nothing to hide.  What I look like wont make you any smarter. 

Avi is my wife.... 

and you are the only one melting here noob hahahahah  

please type another four paragraphs I wont read.


----------



## Machmood (Sep 5, 2014)

DesertFox said:


> Pics? no
> avi? no
> u mad? yes
> 
> ...




 I don't care how you look, 6 weeks is not enough time to relearn motor movements, re strengthen ligaments, and enough time to really know if the injury is healed. Im trying to help. I PH will add a ton of strength quickly, and your body will most likely not be able to handle it. Ontop of the fact you can make some rapid "newbie" gains after a big layoff, don't waste a prohormone during this stage. Take advantage of it naturally


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 5, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> HAHA pics of me.. they are all over this site..  I have nothing to hide.  What I look like wont make you any smarter.
> 
> Avi is my wife....
> 
> ...



A well-developed and proportionate physique can say you know a thing or two about lifting shit up and putting it down. I'm completely calm though, you keep saying noob yet you're the one that stated oral steroids was like saving 2 cents on a gallon of gas. By all means, teach me more.




Machmood said:


> I don't care how you look, 6 weeks is not enough time to relearn motor movements, re strengthen ligaments, and enough time to really know if the injury is healed. Im trying to help. I PH will add a ton of strength quickly, and your body will most likely not be able to handle it. Ontop of the fact you can make some rapid "newbie" gains after a big layoff, don't waste a prohormone during this stage. Take advantage of it naturally


I've been doing physical therapy by myself (my soon to be profession), and although of course my ligaments and muscles are not at their previous potential, I feel I can make swift progress just by the evaluations I've been giving myself. Muscular endurance is good, my balance is quite good, my flexibility has maintained (I stretch and foam-roll every day), my ROM is good. Patella tracking is good, the only issue remaining is knee flexion on the injured knee. I can get about 120 degrees of flexion which is not bad but just needs that little extra.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 5, 2014)

Uh you don't read so well do yah.. I said "laying out a oral cycle is noob"... and the analogy means it won't matter much how you lay it out.. that's it.. smh re re's


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 5, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Uh you don't read so well do yah.. I said "laying out a oral cycle is noob"... and the analogy means it won't matter much how you lay it out.. that's it.. smh re re's



I see, well let us recap.



skinnyguy180 said:


> you are both right... There are a lot of prohormone related prods out there that suck. * but if you know which ones to get there is no difference between those and steroids.*  It is hard to keep up with them though because the FDA keeps banning them hence the reason we are on Super DMZ 3.0.
> 
> *Anyway having said that laying out an oral cycle is pretty noob stuff and wont make much of a difference..... Like saving 2 cents on gas.*
> 
> take your caps eat your food and move weight.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 5, 2014)

Exactly... haah


----------



## theestone (Sep 5, 2014)

Didnt read the thread. Your layout looks fine. Lots o bitching. I'll tell you this. I loved both off my h-drol runs before I started pinning. Got great results, felt great for the cycle. Eat good and train hard. With your base you will get solid results, period. Id run 100 last 2-3 weeks if possible. That's me. 

I would personally not use the ostarine durring pct.
Dont know what blockade is, cycle support I'm assuming, fine to use. These orals are harsh on the liver. To what degree varies per person.
I like clomid for pct. Nolva works, but clomid helped more with my sex drive.


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 5, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Exactly... haah



Well I'm not sure if you're playing dumb or you're actually dumb, but you contradicted yourself in the same post. So you're saying that steroids don't make a difference? Care to further explain?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 5, 2014)

Rode the short bus a lot huh


----------



## theestone (Sep 5, 2014)

Don't listen to these guys. If you want to enjoy an oral only cycle do it. 

Then you'll knows first hand how much better it is while pinning if you ever go that route.


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 5, 2014)

^ Oh I'm not per say "listening" to them, I'm still gonna do my thing. I'm just teaching them some lessons that perhaps one day might be of use to them (mostly knowing when to stfu  ).



theestone said:


> Didnt read the thread. Your layout looks fine. Lots o bitching. I'll tell you this. I loved both off my h-drol runs before I started pinning. Got great results, felt great for the cycle. Eat good and train hard. With your base you will get solid results, period. Id run 100 last 2-3 weeks if possible. That's me.
> 
> I would personally not use the ostarine durring pct.
> Dont know what blockade is, cycle support I'm assuming, fine to use. These orals are harsh on the liver. To what degree varies per person.
> I like clomid for pct. Nolva works, but clomid helped more with my sex drive.


I'd rather go for the 6 weeks due to my current situation. Yeah Blockade is liver support, I was undecided on the Nolva or Clomid but decided for Nolva just because it's been a staple SERM for so many people. Why would you not recommend osta? 



skinnyguy180 said:


> Rode the short bus a lot huh



So you're not going to answer my question?


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 5, 2014)

DesertFox said:


> Pics? no
> avi? no
> u mad? yes
> 
> ...



I would really like to see you voice your opinion on the 1000's of men who served our country in the past 15 years to a group of wounded warriors who lost their legs and balls for your freedom. You disgust me. I don't want your respect that would be like a millionaire wanting a 20 dollar bill from you, whats the point. Your a piece of Shit and now we all know. Thanks.


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 5, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> I would really like to see you voice your opinion on the 1000's of men who served our country in the past 15 years to a group of wounded warriors who lost their legs and balls for your freedom. You disgust me. I don't want your respect that would be like a millionaire wanting a 20 dollar bill from you, whats the point. Your a piece of Shit and now we all know. Thanks.



So we're playing the sympathy card now? Respect is not given it's earned, and you certainly didn't earn it from me. I doubt any of those thousands of wounded soldiers would have the same mentality as you, they'd be humble and respectful.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 5, 2014)

By the way, your still skinny and pale. Have fun being mediocre. I'll continue to make gains you never will, and just generally do well in life while you wonder why your not getting ahead. Karma's a little bitch and so are you.


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 5, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> By the way, your still skinny and pale. Have fun being mediocre. I'll continue to make gains you never will, and just generally do well in life while you wonder why your not getting ahead. Karma's a little bitch and so are you.



Kk, stay mad. I hope you learned something.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 5, 2014)

Learned that your still skinny and pale yep got it! Thanks.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 5, 2014)

DesertFox said:


> Well I'm not sure if you're playing dumb or you're actually dumb, but you contradicted yourself in the same post. So you're saying that steroids don't make a difference? Care to further explain?





skinnyguy180 said:


> There are a lot of prohormone related prods out there that suck. but if you know which ones*(prohormones)* to get there is no difference between those and steroids*(meaning var, dbol,drol,tbol)*.
> 
> Anyway having said that laying out an oral cycle is pretty noob stuff and wont make much of a difference..... Like saving 2 cents on gas.--this is one sentence and in elementry school we learn that one sentence is one thought so try to follow...  It wont make a difference how you lay it out take the caps as directed and move the fuck on



Where in there did I say steroids dont make a difference?  the first statement says that prohormones can be every bit as effective as steroids plain as day and the second states your lay out doesn't matter... 

honestly guys that cant read properly really shouldn't cycle....

and how does that window taste...(because I know you wont get it, Im calling you a window licker)


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 5, 2014)

What does it matter? Let this know it all run his little pussy oral cycle. Some people you can help others you can't. He is going to get bored and move on to the next thing in a few weeks any way.  Hey Fox why don't you try cross fit I heard that's the ticket to gains. lol


----------



## theestone (Sep 5, 2014)

DesertFox said:


> I'd rather go for the 6 weeks due to my current situation. Yeah Blockade is liver support, I was undecided on the Nolva or Clomid but decided for Nolva just because it's been a staple SERM for so many people. Why would you not recommend osta?



Nolva is fine. I don't recommend osta because it is suppressive slightly. And when trying to recover,  rather leave it out. 

About the 6 weeks, I meant run the full six weeks, but last 2-3 bump it up to 100 from 75. Don't have to, but my second I did and it was that much better. Great way to finish off strong.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 5, 2014)

theestone said:


> Nolva is fine. I don't recommend osta because it is suppressive slightly. And when trying to recover,  rather leave it out.
> 
> About the 6 weeks, *I meant run the full six weeks, *but last 2-3 bump it up to 100 from 75. Don't have to, but my second I did and it was that much better. Great way to finish off strong.



HAHAH he can understand what your writing either.. better try spanish


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 5, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Where in there did I say steroids dont make a difference?  the first statement says that prohormones can be every bit as effective as steroids plain as day and the second states your lay out doesn't matter...
> 
> honestly guys that cant read properly really shouldn't cycle....
> 
> and how does that window taste...(because I know you wont get it, Im calling you a window licker)



Honestly guys that can't type a coherent sentence shouldn't type. You said "laying out and oral cycle...", you did not say "*how* you lay out an oral cycle..". Can you spot the differences?

And if you truly believe that that how you layout a cycle doesn't matter then you're wrong. Oh hey, let me take Nolva the whole time while I'm on cycle or hey let me just take my liver support supplement AFTER my oral cycle. There's literally dozens of variables that can affect how well your cycle goes, and sorry to break your heart (actually not sorry) but the structure of an oral cycle DOES matter in many aspects. From how soon you feel the effects, how long they last, what side effects you might experience at certain dosages to what proper cycle support supplements (SERM, AA etc) should be accounted for. If anything, "noob" stuff as you call it would be following an erratic and unstructured cycle like you propose.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 5, 2014)

Run that shit take the milk thistle, take the Nolva after. Watch and see the nolva increase your test levels and work better on its own than your orals that should be run along side injected test anyway. Ah Fuck it do whatever you want. Your going to anyway. Figure it out the hard way.


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 5, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> What does it matter? Let this know it all run his little pussy oral cycle. Some people you can help others you can't. He is going to get bored and move on to the next thing in a few weeks any way.  Hey Fox why don't you try cross fit I heard that's the ticket to gains. lol


You're still raging aren't ya? 



theestone said:


> Nolva is fine. I don't recommend osta because it is suppressive slightly. And when trying to recover,  rather leave it out.
> 
> About the 6 weeks, I meant run the full six weeks, but last 2-3 bump it up to 100 from 75. Don't have to, but my second I did and it was that much better. Great way to finish off strong.


I see what you mean about the Osta, I believe the Ultra Rx can combat these effects. What do you think? I could bring the Osta down to 15mg to further stray away from any suppression.

Bumping it up to 100mg would mean having to buy another bottle though unless I started off with 25mg ed for 2 weeks.



skinnyguy180 said:


> HAHAH he can understand what your writing either.. better try spanish


100mg of Turinabol is a very common dosage used. I didn't expect you to know that though.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 5, 2014)

You know so little about what your talking about and have comprehension issues.  So I'm just going to say.......  OK NOOB


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 5, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> You know so little about what your talking about and have comprehension issues.  So I'm just going to say.......  OK NOOB



Oh the irony. I didn't mean to humiliate you, I'm just educating you.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 5, 2014)

ok noob


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 5, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> ok noob



Is that you in that pic? Because that's the type of person I'd imagine using the word "noob" all the time.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 5, 2014)

This kid likes it the way his Mother does. Rough!!!!


----------



## theestone (Sep 5, 2014)

DesertFox said:


> You're still raging aren't ya?
> 
> 
> I see what you mean about the Osta, I believe the Ultra Rx can combat these effects. What do you think? I could bring the Osta down to 15mg to further stray away from any suppression.
> ...



BumPing to 100 is a personal choice. 

No, ultra male will not stop shut down. It helps you to feel better while you are being/are shut down.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 5, 2014)

ok noob


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 5, 2014)

theestone said:


> BumPing to 100 is a personal choice.
> 
> No, ultra male will not stop shut down. It helps you to feel better while you are being/are shut down.



Fuck it then, I'll just sell the Osta to my gym buddy.


----------



## theestone (Sep 5, 2014)

DesertFox said:


> Fuck it then, I'll just sell the Osta to my gym buddy.



And pick up another bottle of halo. 
Go 7 weeks. 75/75/75/100/100/100/100. Thank me later.


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 6, 2014)

theestone said:


> And pick up another bottle of halo.
> Go 7 weeks. 75/75/75/100/100/100/100. Thank me later.



Not gonna lie, that looks pretty joocy ! I think I'll go for that.


----------

